# Circuito para caudalímetro



## gonzaled (Feb 15, 2010)

Hola a todos, no he visto ningún post con algo parecido a esto así que ahí va mi pregunta:
Tengo un caudalímetro de rotor giratorio que genera 750 impulsos por litro de caudal que lo atraviesa. Lo que quisiera es realizar un circuito lo más encillo posible que convierta el número de pulsos por segundo en una señal analógica (voltaje) pasa saber en un instante dado el caudal instantáneo mediante un indicador típico de bobina móvil. Intento evitar el uso de PICs.
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 15, 2010)

*LM2917* conversor frecuencia-tensión


----------



## gonzaled (Feb 16, 2010)

OK. Gracias. Es justo lo que necesitaba.


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 16, 2010)

gonzaled: Aunque si lees el caudalimetro por el puerto paralelo tendras un caudalimetro digital!!!. Salu2.


----------



## aleman182 (Feb 18, 2010)

Hola a todos... necesito ayuda para hacer un caudalímetro para una tuberia de oxigeno en una clinica, y quisiera saber si existe un circuito o diagrama para hacer un caudalimetro que me genere un conteo de pulsos o una señal de voltaje para hacer una interfaz por pic, o aun mejor si ya existe el dispositivo,conocer la referencia, para hacer la conversion de pulsos o voltaje a caudal y enviar la información a un pic.


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 18, 2010)

Para experimentar: emplear el caudalimetro convencional (el de los pacientes) y "transducir" la informacion a formato electronico. no se si captas la idea ?. Saludos


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 18, 2010)

Donde queres medir? en la bateria de tubos? o en cada rama final?


----------

